# How to make a scissor hinge



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

This is a how to on scissor hinge's. This video is one of the first how too vids I produced. The camera work sucks but the content is solid. Hope it helps someone out. Thanks for watching.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very Nicely done, that will come in Handy for a lot of haunters


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Look at you posting all over the forums with helpful useful how-tos. 

I have a big ass snake head I built out of cardboard, paper mache, and monster clay that's been sitting on my work bench for a year now that I haven't figured out what to do with it. I think I may have to make a scissor hinge to have it lunge out. Probably too heavy to have it be up in the air, but if it shoots out along a track or rail on the ground it could still have a good startle effect.

Another video I've had in my favorites for awhile. Glad you posted it to remind me about it.

Rich


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Excellent tut! You make it look easy and now I can add yet another prop to my to do/wish list! Since I joined this forum, I've learned a lot- especially that I will not have any more free time or extra money making all of the props I now want to make!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow WidowMaker! You make it look so easy! Thank you for posting this how to. I really want to make a jump up ghoul leaning against the front of a tombstone and I think this just may be what I need to stand him up, or rather scissor him out towards trick or treaters. I am guessing the lighter the prop the easier the movement will be? Thanks again! You are genius!


----------



## widowmakerproduction (Sep 6, 2011)

lighter is better, sometimes. you can move 100lbs with a 1 1/2 in bore cylinder no problem.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Very useful, thanks! I may try it with wood since I have a ton of it laying around. I think I may already have a prop to use with this.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting. very helpful. I'd love to see in more detail the slide and mounting of the whole unit.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great how to. I haven't made my scissor yet and I have flat stock already drilled. Looks like I should go to tube stock instead. Don't have a drill press, looks like a project to do with my Dad.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice information thank for posting! Also, I agree with Vlad more info about the slide please.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for this. It's going to be my next project and I was having trouble figuring out how to actuate it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

On the lazier side and for lighter props, I've use old collapsible coffee cup hangers and the sides of clothes racks (similar to below). Only light props though...

*EDIT: I'm thinking about building a pop-up with arms that reach out at you - a good application for the clothes rack sides I have laying around


----------

